# China Hijacked My Company



## President Joe Biden (Aug 21, 2020)

Carscoop/The WSJ article resposted to wordpress/Fagtown

Steve Saleen, the guy behind that one car featured in Hollywood Homicide or Need For Speed decided dealing with the shitty slants would be great for business. 


> I would later find out that while I was busy fulfilling my end of the bargain, the joint venture applied for 510 Chinese patents for my designs, technologies, trade secrets and engineering developments. Most of the patent filings didn’t even list me as the inventor. With many of these Chinese patents approved, Rugao was ready to take over the joint venture and steal the intellectual property.


That is some g shit right there. Mustang fags btfo.


> China’s aggressive theft of intellectual property is well documented. In a 2019 survey of the CNBC Global CFO Council, 1 in 5 North American corporations said China had stolen their intellectual property within the past year. By one estimate this stealing costs the American economy $600 billion annually.


I knew it was bad, but I didn't realize by how much. I know it's ridiculously late to the punch, but I think making this a thread of collected trademark, IP, and assorted yellow theft would be entertaining. 

Neocons notice we have been at war with China
How to stop China from stealing your IP (hint:have money to burn)/Bonus 2012 Article of how to do business in China
.GOV Propaganda
Gweilo's Tips for How Be Successfur Business man

This information may be useful to you in the near future.

An old greentext, pertinent as always:


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 21, 2020)

They need to learn from the Mongolians and build a wall.


A firewall


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Aug 21, 2020)

Based Chinaman stealing you hard work hah hah what you going to do about it round eye


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Aug 21, 2020)

If you can "steal" without any consequences whatsoever, you do. Or someone else will. Applies to China and looting.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Aug 21, 2020)

its not stealing if you give it away.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 21, 2020)

Chinks are like parasites, wherever they go they must Jew you. They're spreading like a plague across SE Asia also and pretty much bullied all the expats out of Sihanoukville and turned it into mini Vegas with a bunch of illegal casinos which the Cambodian government ignore because of shekels. Occasionally the chinks will have a falling out since one of them will chink the other one or due to gambling debts and they end up shooting each other in the street GTA style. 

They also import fuck loads of shitty synthetic drugs into the country but that's a whole other story and don't get me started on chinks in other places in SE Asia as I could write a book on shitty experiences.

TL'DR Nuke China.


----------



## Chongqing (Aug 22, 2020)

Would you guys go back and time and kill baby Mao?

Please let me know.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 22, 2020)

Archive of Carscoop article
Archive of Wordpress mirror for WSJ article
Archive of WSJ article
Archive of National Review article
Archive of Forbes article
Archive of Voanews article
Archive of doing business in China article
Archive of Inc article
Archive of every racial slur. Yes, all of them.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 22, 2020)

Chongqing said:


> Would you guys go back and time and kill baby Mao?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1538238


lmao even as a kid he was balding.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Aug 22, 2020)

Chongqing said:


> Would you guys go back and time and kill baby Mao?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1538238



I'd go further back in time and convince the British Empire to be a bit more....firm....in how they handled the Chinese. Maybe instead of just Hong Kong, the entirety of China would be semi-civilized.


----------



## Furina (Aug 22, 2020)

>Does business in China
>Expects not to have his IP stolen
Idiots get what they deserve. No pity at all.


----------



## Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger (Aug 22, 2020)

Chongqing said:


> Would you guys go back and time and kill baby Mao?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1538238


IIRC Mao was the one who was stalling the Chinese Industrial Revolution and it only took off in the 70's after he died, so killing him is the worst thing you could have done to stop china.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Aug 22, 2020)

Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger said:


> IIRC Mao was the one who was stalling the Chinese Industrial Revolution and it only took off in the 70's after he died, so killing him is the worst thing you could have done to stop china.



In that case, go back into time and kick Nixon in the balls before he decides to legitimize China.


----------



## HumanHive (Aug 22, 2020)

Farmer and Viper, etc etc.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 23, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Farmer and Viper, etc etc.


how gauche




it is much better rendered this way


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 23, 2020)

Your poll is a stereotype and is hurtful. I have a Samsung phone and a vape.


----------



## Not Really Here (Aug 23, 2020)

Chongqing said:


> Would you guys go back and time and kill baby Mao?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1538238


What would be the point?
The Red Army would have just found another tool.


----------



## Chongqing (Aug 23, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> What would be the point?
> The Red Army would have just found another tool.


I disagree but I guess we'll never know. 

I think it would be great to have killed baby Mao.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Aug 24, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> What would be the point?
> The Red Army would have just found another tool.


At least that tool wouldn't have the big ol' bald head/shitty hairstyle combo.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh no what an outrage.
_goes back to pirating Call of Duty Space Warfare 2_


----------



## TheRedChair (Aug 31, 2020)

Furina said:


> >Does business in China
> >Expects not to have his IP stolen
> Idiots get what they deserve. No pity at all.


More or less true.

But there is a lot more to this story that unless you actually have done some sort of investment into that accused country.

As stated before I have done business in the Pacific  Rim  and you are do damned right about IP theft.
And if you can get around that actual problem there is the problem of companies doing the "THIRD SHIFT"   on you.  which means they make overruns on your product that you paid for and they sell it on the shadow market or just be blatant and Alibaba/Amazon it.

It always comes down to this.  And there are not exceptions to this rule which is....

CHINA LIES...
CHINA STEALS...
CHINA EATS EVERYTHING...

In my case of recent situation (over 4 years ago) was a simple gaming product that several businesses over there started jerking me around about price and turn out.

Unfortunately for them I had several years of working in a printing company in my youth to fucking know how much time it takes for set up and turn out. 

Something was not right with the pricing.  They were trying to do a Third shift on me.  So with my contacts I told them to just fuck off  I went in house to create product instead.   The price for prepress work  and post production work  AND time  made up for how cheap the gaming components were going to be made.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Aug 31, 2020)

Furina said:


> >Does business in China
> >Expects not to have his IP stolen
> Idiots get what they deserve. No pity at all.


every manufacturer I know has made the same mistake.

...with the same result


----------



## Somchai (Sep 1, 2020)

Furina said:


> >Does business in China
> >Expects not to have his IP stolen
> Idiots get what they deserve. No pity at all.



I don't think it's that simple. The reason they do business with China is because they expect, and often do increase their profitability dramatically in the short term, by getting access to the Chinese consumer market or lowering production costs. That means they will out compete any company that doesn't sell to the Chinese market or relocate production to China. So our corporations are fucked either way, either they get fucked over when they work with China or if they refuse they get fucked by the companies that do.

It's sort of like how we've outlawed slave labor in the west so that the only rational decision becomes to use factories in China where slave labor is legal, out competing any company that tries to remain.

You can't have a functioning open market with a country that refuses to play by the same rules. The only solution is to cut off China, just like China cuts off the west. Just cut China the fuck out. Make it illegal for any company that sells to China, is owned by China or manufactures in China to operate in the west.

We have got to realize that we're being fucked and the main benefit besides getting cheap plastic shit produced by slave labor and without regard for the environment is that western companies get to make massive short term profits. If this keeps going we're going to be so fucked. Everything China touches turns to shit. We need to cut them out like you'd amputate a gangrenous limb.


----------



## millais (Sep 1, 2020)

A friend of my father is working at a startup that just effectively lost $400k to their Chinese manufacturer. The production run they had contracted for was supposed to begin around the time in January when the Chinese were just starting to shut down all their factories to contain the Wuhan virus. It sounds like the Chinese partner decided to use the cover of the virus shutdown to surreptitiously close the business and disappear with the $400k advance, and also make off with all the production tooling and machinery so they can produce the product on their own under a new name somewhere else. The startup is hoping its team in China will be able to track down the Chinese manufacturer and either get the money back or renegotiate for a resumption of the initial production run.


----------



## clyde1VP (Sep 16, 2020)

It's really important to protect your online services and servers, and no matter in what country you have installed those. Any country can break their own rules and laws, and force your online business in different ways, for giving them keys and passwords from confident and secret data. That's why, first of all, you always should visit professionals and technicians who will protect your business from the very first steps on any kind of market.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Sep 23, 2020)

If you think people are exaggerating, please watch this video.

"_In our current society, everybody tries to swindle everybody else, nothing we can do about it_" - Local Man

China needs to get a new culture. And kill the CCP.


----------

